# XP3 and Two AC110 75 Gallon



## jrl2112 (Jul 6, 2011)

I am going to stock my aquarium with Yellow Labs, Yellow Tail Acei, and either Rustys or Socolofi. Even with these species Dave at Daves Aquarium advised me to stock much higher than I anticipated even with the species I am interested in. My question is, are my two AC110's probably all I need or would it be even better to have those and an xp3 if its being heavily stocked? Will I notice a difference? I know I can't over filter but don't want to add more than necessary. I was originally going to buy an xp3 but went with the two HOB's when I got the aquarium. I am considering the xp3 now because its the old one before they changed it, and it's still new in the box for $90.


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

How many fish are you buying?? And in my opinion, you stock your tank however you want. Personally I feel many people OVER stock their tanks. But your 2 HOB's should be enough but again that depends on how many fish you put in the tank. I had a Cascade 1000 and a HOB filter but they came with the tank I got used. Got rid of both, the canister filter are allot more work come cleaning time. And for me the 3 HOB'S I have are much easier to clean, maintain and are just as quiet. Hope this helps some what, I'm no expert.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Have you considered JUST labs and acei? It makes for a fairly peaceful tank and the colors really play off of eachother beautifully. I had this combo and it was my favorite tank I've ever had.

It really wouldn't hurt you to grab the XP3. Don't use API media though. It's junk in my opinion. I'd use mechanical filtration in the first tray, then quality bio in the others like Eheim Ehfisubstrat or Seachem Matrix. Biohome is also supposed to be excellent but I think you need to order that one online.


----------



## jrl2112 (Jul 6, 2011)

I planned on overstocking with small ones so I could pick out males from females and get down to 15 maybe a few more total with three species? That's when I was told keep the stock at close to 30 because they all have a tendency to get aggressive, which I thought I was avoiding to some extent. That seemed too high period but started making me think I should stock higher than I originally planned. I think I'll go ahead and stay more in line with my original number.

I did think of just the labs and acei only but thought one more like rustys may add more color. I am guessing the opinions are going to be that the two HOB filters will be fine but adding the canister can't hurt either, just seeing if anyone thought it would definitely make a difference.


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

Sorry to butt in here but you said it was an old style XP3? Does anyone know if an old style XP3 in original packaging could have damage to the seals? Like from sitting too long, because someone said that the seals seem to fail if the filter sits unused for a while vs being in use all the time but I don't know if that is true with unoponed/ unused canisters.


----------



## jrl2112 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well that would be something to consider if there is an issue with sitting to long. I think it's the old style, it looks like the new ones show xp3-l and this one does not.


----------



## growpower (Jan 22, 2010)

The xp3 is a great filter. I had one on my 150 and it was stocked with 45 all male.mixed. it did a good job. I fill the bottom basket with 4 pieces of the 20 foam, middle with 4 pieces of the 30 foam and fill the top basket with 3/8 inch lava rock.
Now I have the same setup on a 90 and 75 gallon tanks.


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Philip: I would think these seals are like most. They can dry rot if sitting for a very long time. But this usually takes very long. However if the filter was in use and then sits dormant it will usually speed up the process. Now dont quote me on this but if you plan on storing for long periods u can keep seal lubricated with say a vegetable oil. (*** done this with other applications but not fish tank equipment).


----------



## jrl2112 (Jul 6, 2011)

This one has the parts still in plastic so I know it wasn't used at all. It was on the shelf for a pet shop that went out of business. I just figured that it seemed like a good deal and if it makes a difference having an added canister with the two two HOB's it might be worth getting.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

philipgonzales3 said:


> Sorry to butt in here but you said it was an old style XP3? Does anyone know if an old style XP3 in original packaging could have damage to the seals? Like from sitting too long, because someone said that the seals seem to fail if the filter sits unused for a while vs being in use all the time but I don't know if that is true with unoponed/ unused canisters.


Apply vaseline on the rubber seals....


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

jrl2112 said:


> This one has the parts still in plastic so I know it wasn't used at all. It was on the shelf for a pet shop that went out of business. I just figured that it seemed like a good deal and if it makes a difference having an added canister with the two two HOB's it might be worth getting.


its a good deal. I paid 115 new and that was cheapest I saw (I have the xpl). if it's the rena packaging it comes with a spraybar... bonus


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

Sorry jrl2112, I picked up the XP3 for my 40 gallon breeder turtle tank as I like the spray bar option because it doesn't blow the turtles out of the water. Don't hate me as I saw the ad for the filter before I read your post. The setup came out good after I got a good syphon going and got the air out of the canister.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

chopsteeks said:


> philipgonzales3 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to butt in here but you said it was an old style XP3? Does anyone know if an old style XP3 in original packaging could have damage to the seals? Like from sitting too long, because someone said that the seals seem to fail if the filter sits unused for a while vs being in use all the time but I don't know if that is true with unoponed/ unused canisters.
> ...


I recommend plumber's grease instead as vaseline can break down rubber.


----------



## jrl2112 (Jul 6, 2011)

philipgonzales3 said:


> Sorry jrl2112, I picked up the XP3 for my 40 gallon breeder turtle tank as I like the spray bar option because it doesn't blow the turtles out of the water. Don't hate me as I saw the ad for the filter before I read your post. The setup came out good after I got a good syphon going and got the air out of the canister.


 You snooze you lose as the saying goes. No problem, hope it works out for you.


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

Cool, well he also had an XP4 for 10 bucks more which I run one on a 55 gallon, so I'd say it would be great for a 75 gallon.


----------



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

I'd say save your money and go with just the AC110s. I have an Emperor 350 and 400 on my 75g Mbuna tank and they do a fine job. I also have 2 Hydro circulators going and combined with the filters, my tank is spotless. AC110's move considerably more water than my Emperors. I used to have an FX5 on the tank with the Emperors, and I notice no difference between now (without the fx5) and when i had it.


----------



## jrl2112 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey mclaren880, how stocked is your aquarium?


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

mclaren880 said:


> I'd say save your money and go with just the AC110s. I have an Emperor 350 and 400 on my 75g Mbuna tank and they do a fine job. I also have 2 Hydro circulators going and combined with the filters, my tank is spotless. AC110's move considerably more water than my Emperors. I used to have an FX5 on the tank with the Emperors, and I notice no difference between now (without the fx5) and when i had it.


Ya the AC110 is quite powerful.

One advantage of the Penguin 350 or Emperor 400, the size of the intake strainer. This is like a black hole....picks up lots of ****.

In my opinion a combo of XP3 + either the Penguin 350 or Emperor 400 is a better combo and a lower output powerhead to angle into dead spots.

The Rena is quite powerful, in fact beats the Fluval 406 is flow rate. So you have enough flow rate coming from the Rena. The Marineland will be a better filter to pick up ****. Then you have the powerhead to use to stir up dead spots.

You do not really want to have too much agitation, the **** will be all over the place not necessarily into the intake tubes of your filter.


----------



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

Right now i have about 30 juvi mbuna in it. If these emperor's aren't able to keep up when the reach full size, i'll switch to a couple AC110's, and i'm sure they'll do the job. Have you gone with a canister filter before? One thing i found is that they're more of a pain in the arse than the HOBs. Personally, I prefer 2 large HOBs to a canister. I love the FX5 on my 125, but I don't htink it's all that needed on a smaller tank, especially if you have a powerhead or 2.


----------



## jrl2112 (Jul 6, 2011)

No, I haven't used a canister before. I went with the two ac110's thinking it would be less trouble but started considering adding the canister. Might just stick with what I have.


----------



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

Up to you, obviously, but if I had to do it again I'd have just gone with 2 ac110s. Those things are beasts.


----------

